# My Rabbits,, What you think of them?



## mistyjr (Jun 1, 2010)

*Let me know what you think of my rabbits???
I need to figure what I need to do.

Thanks,



Finch, is 8 months old. She's an REW Jersey Wooly. (show)











**Sue, is 7 1/2 months old. She's Black Otter Rex. (show) Took 2nd two times at shows.

*(sorry for the picture)













*Elmo, She's a Dutch. (brood??)

*




*
Spider-Man, He's a Blue Dutch. (very special,Brood)










Lance, Hes will be 3 years old in July. Mini Rex (Brood)











Hachi, Shes an Mini Rex. (show) Took 2nd when a little younger in Feb.






Chipette, She's an Mini Rex (show??) Does this look like Molting??






LIONHEADS

Alex the Lion. He's 10 weeks old.










Leo. The Daddy of the babies ( not keeping)






Ariel. The Momma. (might not keep)










~The Babies~ They are 6 weeks old... Are any of these babies going to have a mane???

(Girl) Chestnut





(Boy) Harlequin










(Boy) Chestnut.. The Big BOY!









*
*
*


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 1, 2010)

They're all so cute - I'm partial to the lionhead Alex.

I see you mention that some won awards, for a non-breeder what does winning at a show mean? Or does winning only help if you breed them? (sorry newbie)


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks, Hes our newest addition! Actually hes my husbands.. But I care for him..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*Tweetiepy wrote: *


> They're all so cute - I'm partial to the lionhead Alex.
> 
> I see you mention that some won awards, for a non-breeder what does winning at a show mean? Or does winning only help if you breed them? (sorry newbie)


I believe that the winnings go a toward the pedigree and if they are good like grand champions it goes good on hes pedigree and the babies they produce... Like, when you go to a show or a website and see rabbits that are pricey in price. That means that they are good/great rabbits. like example, some breeders that I saw they had rabbits for $160.00 for a bun and the rabbit is a grand champion, ect... But it takes a lot to get to Grand Champion. 

My rabbits only got 2nd place.. It's not the greatest, But the judge told me that my bunny is young yet, And would be a great Bun!....

Anybody else can help with this???


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 2, 2010)

Winning at a show just proves that the rabbit is very good quality. Even if you are not a breeder, winning still gets you ribbons and a sense of pride, knowing you invested your money wisely in a very nice rabbit.

If a rabbit wins in a class that has at least five rabbits and three exhibitors, they will win a "leg." They can also win legs if they get Best of Variety, Best Opposite of Variety, Best of Group, Best Opposite of Group, Best Opposite of Breed, Best of Breed, or Best in Show as long as they competed against at least 5 rabbits shown by at least 3 exhibitors to get that title. Once a rabbit has 3 "legs," they can be registered as a Grand Cahmpion.


----------



## RabbitLover94 (Jun 2, 2010)

And looking at your Lionheads, it appears that Alex the Lion will not have a complete mane, but may have a very full bib. His fur on his body is too long, but hopefull that'll shed out. 

The male Chestnut may keep a bit of his mane, but the other two don't look as if they'll have much of a mane. The Harlequin may keep a tiny bit as well, but not nearly enough.

Plus, since they're Lionheads, it's always extremely difficult to guess how they'll be as adults, sincevery fewshed out exactly the same way.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Anybody?? :bump:bump


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> Anybody?? :bump:bump


It would be helpful if you were a little more specific with your questions. You said you are trying to figure out what to do - what are you trying to do?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

sorry... I want people to tell me what they think of my rabbits?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

let me fix that


----------



## wooly_queen (Jun 2, 2010)

Finchy! 

That little harley is so cute. XD


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2010)

So are you looking for advice on who to keep and who to sell ect? I think that as far as the lionheads go you need to pose them for anyone to properly critique them. Honestly looking at all of the lionheads I have seen and doing my research I would say sell all the lionheads and look for some new stock. You want to find rabbits with good type and strong manes and from the pics it looks like those manes aren't going to stay very impressive through adulthood. But of course that is jut my oppinion and I am so new to this that I could be completely wrong.

With the 2nd place winnings how many rabbits were being judged? If it is 2nd of 2 or 3 that is very different from being 2nd out of 8 or 9.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*wooly_queen wrote: *


> Finchy!
> 
> That little harley is so cute. XD


Yeah! Your picture as promised! You asked me to get a new picture of her, Even little Lance is on there!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> So are you looking for advice on who to keep and who to sell ect? I think that as far as the lionheads go you need to pose them for anyone to properly critique them. Honestly looking at all of the lionheads I have seen and doing my research I would say sell all the lionheads and look for some new stock. You want to find rabbits with good type and strong manes and from the pics it looks like those manes aren't going to stay very impressive through adulthood. But of course that is jut my oppinion and I am so new to this that I could be completely wrong.
> 
> With the 2nd place winnings how many rabbits were being judged? If it is 2nd of 2 or 3 that is very different from being 2nd out of 8 or 9.


Yeah, I was already thinking about selling the momma and I already knew of selling the daddy and the babies, But Im not selling Alex due to its husbands rabbit and the kids really love him the best. 

And Yes, I love opinions and advice on my rabbits. What a good bunny,ect

And Thanks! :big wink:

Edit: Rewards
Sue went to 2 shows and both have been 2nd place of 2. But the last show they said she haves a open coat. So now Im feeding the show bunnies a special supplement stuff that is for show buns.. But I have a show in July, And I will see what the judges will say this time. It wont hurt to see what the judges say this time.. Every judge is different


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> sorry... I want people to tell me what they think of my rabbits?



For pets, I think they are fine 



What are your goals? Are you selling to the pet market? Do you want to be a top exhibitor in the nation? How much are you willing to spend on new breeding stock? What is your favorite breed out of the ones you have and which variety would you like to focus on?

Without goals, it's impossible to set a path to success!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > sorry... I want people to tell me what they think of my rabbits?
> ...


So, are you saying that none of these rabbits are good?? Im just wondering.. Im not mad or anything.. But I got 3 rabbits that are showable at least I know of. 

I am selling rabbits at Shows, Local Ad. But I havent sold any rabbits yet.. The most I have spent on rabbits was $30.00. I have spent $30.00 on the Mini Rex's and $30.00 on the Rex that was $50.00. 
Telling you the turth. I really wanted to get with the LionHeads, Jersey Wooly, And Mini Rex's. I love color, Brokens, Torts, ect. That was it. 
But I couldnt. I wasnt allowed to. So I had to do whatever the person wanted to do. That is why I have bad rabbit's like the Dutch's. I'm thinking about selling the Dutch Doe, The LionHeads except the newer baby due its my husbands like I said. My Aunt got me into these rabbits and showing them. Yes, I love it. It gives me a hobby and something to do other then raising kids. I love going out and meeting new people without my aunt being there telling me what I can have and what I cant have. *blah, Blah*, Like I told "Peg", I told her that I trust all you guys then my own aunt. She tries to make me buy these non-showable rabbits. As she says, That You can get the best babies out of the worthless rabbits. 
I know everyone isnt a top breeder.. Its hard to be one. But its takes years. It would be nice, But it will be hard having a family thinks she better then you are.*blah, blah again"


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2010)

I think that maybe for now you should pick one breed and focus on it. Rather than owning 12 lesser quality rabbits start with a trio of good quality rabbits and start from there. If you want to sell at shows then you want to be selling rabbits you are proud of and like you said keep your aunt out of it because she seems to be encouraging you to make mistakes.

Once you are established with that breed and feel succesful if you want to expand on that breed go for it or if you want to start with a second breed then that would be a good time but I just think starting out it is too hard to try and breed all these different breeds. Again just my oppinion.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> I think that maybe for now you should pick one breed and focus on it. Rather than owning 12 lesser quality rabbits start with a trio of good quality rabbits and start from there. If you want to sell at shows then you want to be selling rabbits you are proud of and like you said keep your aunt out of it because she seems to be encouraging you to make mistakes.
> 
> Once you are established with that breed and feel succesful if you want to expand on that breed go for it or if you want to start with a second breed then that would be a good time but I just think starting out it is too hard to try and breed all these different breeds. Again just my oppinion.


You are right! But I just cant Easily do that.. Because I have gotten Finch the wooly and Lance the chocolate Mini Rex both from Briana (wooly_queen), And I cant get rid of them and the LionHead Buck baby i cant because hes my hubby and i like the breed. And Spider-Man he will be problly be just a pet, Because hes been threw a lot in life. When he was about 8-9 weeks old my pug fractured hes leg and had to get some TLC. And last month he chocked on hes pellets and i had to save hes life or he would have been dead. So hes a keeper,


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

But, I do love the help you guys are giving me! I really do, Just dont know what I should do.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> So, are you saying that none of these rabbits are good?? Im just wondering.. Im not mad or anything.. But I got 3 rabbits that are showable at least I know of.



It really doesn't matter what I think. Are you happy with the rabbits you have and are they meeting your goals? If so, then you really don't need anyone's opinion


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So, are you saying that none of these rabbits are good?? Im just wondering.. Im not mad or anything.. But I got 3 rabbits that are showable at least I know of.
> ...


But it does matter what people think, And I like that. That is why I can on here for help on my rabbits. But people doesnt like none of them, Even the show bunnies that I have, I just dont know what I should do. I dont have people to help me, or tell me what i should have done. All I have is my aunt telling me what breeds i have to have, blah, blah.. But yes it does count, And I like peoples opinions but then I can break down the rabbits, that I should keep.


----------



## lionheadbunny21 (Jun 2, 2010)

FINCH is adorable  OMG!!!!

Sue is GORGEOUS! Love her bright and healthy fur  2nd place AWESOME! WTG!

Elmo and Spiderman are Beautiful colour as well. I love the different colour rabbits.

I am a HUGE sucker for Lionheads! Ariel looks like my Happy.  Alex The Lion OMG!!!! the Harlequin is ADORABLE!!! ME WANT ME WANT


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

I just talked to the Breeder that I got Sue " Standard Rex" from, And he told me its alright to get rid of her.. Shes very aggressive, She will not breed and attacks the bucks if they try anything, And the Buck backs down.

But he also thinks that the LionHeads wont go threw and told me to get rid of all LionHeads and dont get with them... :banghead


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*lionheadbunny21 wrote: *


> FINCH is adorable  OMG!!!!
> 
> Sue is GORGEOUS! Love her bright and healthy fur  2nd place AWESOME! WTG!
> 
> ...


Aww, Thank You so much, I love the lionheads too.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

But I just got lied to about Sue the Rex. My aunt sold me her because she told me that Sue was very expensive $80.00 rabbit and she would be a GREAT show rabbit. well the breeder just told me that Chandra told him I just want a pet rabbit and thats what he gave her. :X:X:X:X


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> But it does matter what people think, And I like that. That is why I can on here for help on my rabbits. But people doesnt like none of them, Even the show bunnies that I have, I just dont know what I should do. I dont have people to help me, or tell me what i should have done. All I have is my aunt telling me what breeds i have to have, blah, blah.. But yes it does count, And I like peoples opinions but then I can break down the rabbits, that I should keep.


Then it would be a good idea to consult a judge at a show and get an opinion. It's difficult to evaluate a rabbit over the internet, but if you post photos of each of the rabbits on their own threads with front, rear, top, and side shots, we can try to help you recognize some of their strenghts and weaknesses.


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> But I just got lied to about Sue the Rex. My aunt sold me her because she told me that Sue was very expensive $80.00 rabbit and she would be a GREAT show rabbit. well the breeder just told me that Chandra told him I just want a pet rabbit and thats what he gave her. :X:X:X:X


You'll need to gain experience in evaluating rabbits on your own - just takes a little practice.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Looks like I will be selling the Dutch Doe, Rex, LionHeads, Mini Rex's. Except Spider-Man, Lance will be lonely men! And Alex will be staying for now! Until I get with my second breed. So, It looks like Finch and the wooly's will be the one!

I have a question though?? Do people sell rabbits that are pregnant?? I mean I know people do..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *mistyjr wrote: *
> 
> 
> > But it does matter what people think, And I like that. That is why I can on here for help on my rabbits. But people doesnt like none of them, Even the show bunnies that I have, I just dont know what I should do. I dont have people to help me, or tell me what i should have done. All I have is my aunt telling me what breeds i have to have, blah, blah.. But yes it does count, And I like peoples opinions but then I can break down the rabbits, that I should keep.
> ...


okay.. Thats what I wanted in the first place. Thanks


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

looks like im going on a selling spree


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2010)

Good for you for taking your rabbitry into your own hands and not letting your aunt pressure you anymore. I hope that you find homes for all that you are selling and are able to recover some of your costs so that you can start buying the right buns for you. Do you know of any reputable breeders in or around your area you could go to for advice? I found a breeder an hour away from me that is very knowledgeable and helpful and she has been mentoring me. She even transported a rabbit I bought from the stated into canada for me. Good luck!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 2, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> looks like im going on a selling spree


First have someone very knowledgeable in your area help you out and give you some guidance.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 2, 2010)

Breeders oftentimes sell rabbits that are bred - but they're usually deliberately bred for the person they're selling to. For instance - the year I want to lionhead nationals - I brought home three does that the breeders had bred for me 10 days earlier.

The does did fine - one miscarried but the others were fine.

I wouldn't sell a pregnant rabbit after 14 days though as I personally feel it is too stressful for them after that point to adjust to a new home. Then again - I tend to baby my does too much as I understand what it can be like to be territorial.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 2, 2010)

I really need to point out something to all of those who are saying lionheads won't go through.

No wait - I'm going to do it in a lionhead history thread that I'll put together right now...that might help folks who want to learn more about lionheads.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Thanks Peg & Pam!


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 2, 2010)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I really need to point out something to all of those who are saying lionheads won't go through.
> 
> No wait - I'm going to do it in a lionhead history thread that I'll put together right now...that might help folks who want to learn more about lionheads.


I can't wait for that!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Yeah! I believe that they will someday.. So many people own them! But who knows when, I love the breed the best!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 2, 2010)

Briana,

I need some Wooly's, (Wink, Wink!). 
anic::ideaullhair::waiting:


----------



## Lishka (Jun 3, 2010)

I think Hachi looks nice, but I can't really feel him. I don't know much about lionheads. The other mini rex are not posed well. But I do know about woolies, and from the pic, that is a pet quality wooly. The coat is very short, the head is not properly shaped and she doesn't have a good wool cap. BUT I can't feel her, so she may have a good body and be a good brood doe. I am not trying to be mean, but you seem like you really want to get into showing a breed and have a strong start, and so, that wooly isn't it. Are you going to go to the ARBA Convention in Minneapolis? If you are not showing you should still go just to get a good idea of what good show quality Woolies are if you decide to get into them. I also think it is a good idea as someone else suggested to focus on only one or two breeds to start. I started with the woolies, and they still get the most attention at the moment. I am still working on the Chins but not as aggressively. I hope this is helpful. 

The tort lionhead and Alex are adorable!!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> I think Hachi looks nice, but I can't really feel him. I don't know much about lionheads. The other mini rex are not posed well. But I do know about woolies, and from the pic, that is a pet quality wooly. The coat is very short, the head is not properly shaped and she doesn't have a good wool cap. BUT I can't feel her, so she may have a good body and be a good brood doe. I am not trying to be mean, but you seem like you really want to get into showing a breed and have a strong start, and so, that wooly isn't it. Are you going to go to the ARBA Convention in Minneapolis? If you are not showing you should still go just to get a good idea of what good show quality Woolies are if you decide to get into them. I also think it is a good idea as someone else suggested to focus on only one or two breeds to start. I started with the woolies, and they still get the most attention at the moment. I am still working on the Chins but not as aggressively. I hope this is helpful.
> 
> The tort lionhead and Alex are adorable!!


Hachi, she is great rabbit. She haves been shown once. And The judge liked her really, 

I have had a breeder looked at her at the show. She said shes a good rabbit just long in the body, And that was all... And No, Im not going to the ARBA Nationals, I was going to but I am not no more,, Thanks to My Aunt. 
Yes, I am going to start with one breed at the moment, but keeping Spider, Lance and Alex but the rest are going. And Finch the Wooly is staying. She will be my first wooly.


----------



## Lishka (Jun 3, 2010)

Are you going to breed her?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Yes! We have tried before with another Wooly, But that didnt work.. I'm keeping her! But there is a problem.. She came from Briana (wooly_queen)

Above if you have read about my aunt. When I was in Wi with her for 2 weeks. My Finch is 8 months old. My aunt is worthless, lies and doesnt help anything, Im her "Rabbit Dumpster", Anyways She told me that Finch is getting to old to breed and put her with my lionhead buck.. She told me that the babies will be cute as heck, and they will be good Pet Shop Pets.. Umm, I dont think so...


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Sorry..


----------



## Lishka (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, that isn't too old to breed. But I'm sure the babies will be cute. I would tell your aunt to stay away.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, Im putting my foot down.. I have bought my Dutch's & Mini Rex's except Lance. For $30.00 each. She told me that they are the greatest and would be a good brood rabbits. But I bought them, And She was supposed to be giving me the pedigree's of all of them. I been waiting since December for them all. She just makes excuses.. Me and My hubby putting our feets down. 

I have noticed that the last show I was at. She was selling baby Flemish and Mini Rex babies at 5 weeks old. About. She wasnt for sure. She haves rabbits dying like crazy, Due too no water or feed. And she tells me how to raise my rabbits. 

I need a good breeder to help me out..


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*Lishka wrote: *


> Yeah, that isn't too old to breed. But I'm sure the babies will be cute. I would tell your aunt to stay away.


Yeah, I dont think she is though.. I hope not, I will find her a better Buck, Briana told me to find a smaller buck for??


----------



## Lishka (Jun 3, 2010)

Yeah, I usually breed my does to a smaller buck.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

okay.. Thank You!


----------



## pumpkinhead (Jun 3, 2010)

I don't know much about rabbit typing, but I do know a bit about decision making and here's my 2 cents. If this is out of line, mods can feel free to delete it.

Just make sure you're really 'looking before you leap', I think. The process should really be:

1. decide what kind of rabbit you're most interested in.
2. do all your research, read up about type and traits, talk to reputable breeders, go to shows and get a really good idea of the breed, of how to go about breeding rabbits, and good general bunny knowledge.
3. really think about whether breeding rabbits is the right thing for you - it's a huge commitment to a lot of little lives.
4. set up your rabbitry, and source and buy some good, show quality rabbits - probably won't be cheap, but worthwhile if this is really what you want to do.

It seems like you've thrown yourself in and you're very enthusiastic, but it was a bit of a spur of the moment investment - and I know your aunt gave you some bunnies to start out with, but that doesn't mean you had breeding straight away. Since you're asking these questions now and re-evaluating your stock, it might be a good idea to take a break from breeding them and re-evaluate the whole process. It just seems a little odd that you've bred multiple does and had several litters and you're only now asking if your rabbits are decent stock - that part should come *before* the breeding, surely?


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*pumpkinhead wrote: *


> I don't know much about rabbit typing, but I do know a bit about decision making and here's my 2 cents. If this is out of line, mods can feel free to delete it.
> 
> Just make sure you're really 'looking before you leap', I think. The process should really be:
> 
> ...


I already set up my rabbitry, This is my hobby, I just to get away from my aunt's rabbits and get better rabbits at the next show. I have shown before, I have talked to other breeders even Email a few. And I have not bred and had many litters. I only have 1 litter and they are 6 weeks old. I am selling all my rabbits except the Wooly and a few other rabbits. So, In July I will be buying more wooly and be breeding them before winter hits.. I asked what I should do with these rabbits and alot came from My Aunt, So They are going BYE BYE!,


----------



## pumpkinhead (Jun 3, 2010)

sorry, I was just looking at your early rabbitry posts and you noted several of the does were pregnant - that's what I was going from 

I know what it's like to be pressured into something by a relative, and it can definitely be tough to say no. It's good that you're ready to get rid of that influence on your rabbitry and start over. But there's no need to rush into buying new rabbits and breeding again, is all I'm saying - you can definitely take your time, save up money, and make sure of where you're getting them from, or wait for a litter if you find a really great breeder to acquire them from that doesn't have any bunnies available at the moment. There's plenty of time to have more baby bunnies, and you'll have much less problems selling them I'm sure if they have really solid parents.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*pumpkinhead wrote: *


> sorry, I was just looking at your early rabbitry posts and you noted several of the does were pregnant - that's what I was going from
> 
> I know what it's like to be pressured into something by a relative, and it can definitely be tough to say no. It's good that you're ready to get rid of that influence on your rabbitry and start over. But there's no need to rush into buying new rabbits and breeding again, is all I'm saying - you can definitely take your time, save up money, and make sure of where you're getting them from, or wait for a litter if you find a really great breeder to acquire them from that doesn't have any bunnies available at the moment. There's plenty of time to have more baby bunnies, and you'll have much less problems selling them I'm sure if they have really solid parents.


Yes! We are putting our feet down. I am no "Rabbit Dumspter", No more. 
I had i thought i had other does bred but they never had babies.
I am not going to hurry up and buy my Wooly Pair and Breed. Like I said, Im waiting until July at my other show. But first I have to find homes for these other bunnies first then I will go from there.. But Thanks!


----------



## pamnock (Jun 3, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I have a question though?? Do people sell rabbits that are pregnant?? I mean I know people do..


Yes. We sell bred does.


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 3, 2010)

If you can not sell these rabbits and want to create space - you could always "donate" the rabbits back to your aunt so you do not have to feed them and care for them.

Just a thought...I know you won't "make money" that way - but at least you won't have to spend money on the upkeep, etc.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

I have to agree, But IF I CANT sell none of them,I dont know if this will be good or bad. Here it is.. 
My landlord does volunteer work at the humane society, They are having a strawberry fest in couple weeks, Where they take the dogs their to adopt them out.. And get money, She said something about that I can donate my rabbit's their so the humane society can get extra money to adopting my rabbits out.??


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 3, 2010)

That is always an option although I think if you can pet them out that might be better. I wouldn't take them back to your aunt though if she isn't caring for them properly.

As for breeding them, when you get your new stock make sure to get them from a reputable breeder and if you can get oppinions on them before you buy that is even better. Like pumpkinhead said don't rush it think each decision through.

I just started into this in April first I got my ARBA membership and got in contact with a few local breeders, then I studied the standard on lionheads, then I started looking at all of the breeders sites and judging all of their rabbits based on the standard. Once I felt like I had an idea of what to look for and with the help of my mentor I chose my first 3. I wont be breeding until late fall and then it will only be done if I get good comments at the show I am attending.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

I dont not want to give them back to her because she is not good breeder like she thinks she is.. She haves about 5-10 rabbits die a week. She doesnt take good care of them, And yells at me when I have a sick rabbit. Yes because she gave me a sick rabbit in the first place.. She sells rabbits at shows all the time. She says that she will send out pedigree's to all these breeders that buy rabbits from her but she never does. Oh, They are top line rabbits that she haves, But Found out they are mostly pet quality only.. Like my other aunt that lives close to me bought rabbits from Chandra (aunt that we get rabbits from, the bad one). I found out that Becky (aunt likes close to me) bought rabbits from Chandra that are about $30.00 each. The Flemish Giants haves a bad eye from when it was little had a eye cold. So its eye is messed up. The Buck Giant haves a hole in hes ear from another rabbit. And Her Rex that she got. Well say that he is a castor but hes color never came in like it should.. So Becky got screwed too. Like the rest of the people that bought rabbits from her. And will never recieved pedigree's from.. I keep asking her on Facebook if she done the pedigree's for my rabbits that I need. But No shes ignoring me and talking to her other friends. :X:banghead:tantrum:


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> That is always an option although I think if you can pet them out that might be better. I wouldn't take them back to your aunt though if she isn't caring for them properly.
> 
> As for breeding them, when you get your new stock make sure to get them from a reputable breeder and if you can get oppinions on them before you buy that is even better. Like pumpkinhead said don't rush it think each decision through.
> 
> I just started into this in April first I got my ARBA membership and got in contact with a few local breeders, then I studied the standard on lionheads, then I started looking at all of the breeders sites and judging all of their rabbits based on the standard. Once I felt like I had an idea of what to look for and with the help of my mentor I chose my first 3. I wont be breeding until late fall and then it will only be done if I get good comments at the show I am attending.


Plus, I am already have ARBA Memebership. I was smart about it and got it. That I was told that I dont need it to show and breed rabbits.. But that didnt make since but I got it anyways.


----------



## countrybuns (Jun 3, 2010)

yep the membership was the first step and telling your aunt to take a flying leap should be the next. I can't imagine screwing my family over like that! hugs to you!


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

*countrybuns wrote: *


> yep the membership was the first step and telling your aunt to take a flying leap should be the next. I can't imagine screwing my family over like that! hugs to you!


Thanks Sarah. And I have to agree with you..


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 3, 2010)

:hugsquish:
:clapping:
arty0002:

Many folks know I don't use these often - but I'm using them now to cheer you on Misty.

You're making some hard choices and decisions...and I know it isn't easy. I'm sure you will find a way to rehome/sell the rabbits and then you'll find the right rabbits to start with. You've got a big heart - and are also so open to learning and growing as a breeder - that's a big part of it.

I know in time you'll find the rabbits that are right for you....in the meantime - I'm cheering you on.


----------



## mistyjr (Jun 3, 2010)

:bunnyhug::group: Thanks Peg! You have a really big help on everything and thanks for being there as a friend. I like that, And I like all the comments that people have given me. 
Yes, This is the hardest thing ever. It is really hard to go in the shed and feed and water all the bunnies. Seeing that I have to give them up to start all over again. Its so hard but I know its the best thing to do. I dont need all these rabbits that dont have pedigree's or lyed to about having a top line rabbit and its a pet quality rabbit only..:X, But I will try my best the next time. I need to read and get info for the breed that I want to work with.. But my heart is still with the LionHeads, That will be my second choose of breed.


----------

